# [SOLVED] Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan



## pammy_broke_it (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a Dell Dimension 4700

MB-Dell Inc. OM3918 Serial Number CN70821553600DR Bus Clock 800meg BIOS Dell Inc. 6-10-2004

Power supply Norwood Micro
Model # ISO-P350S
6.3Amp???

Pentium 4 2.80Ghz
16k primary m,emory cache
1024 secindary memory cache

Memory 2-256 mb cards
manufacturer- ??

This machine runs extremely hot. I want to install a third fan inside. It has the power supply fan and a case fan but not a specific CPU fan. It uses a back mounted case fan and chute to cool the processor. This isn't enough. I have the side off and a smal desktop fan blowing inside to coll it right now. It has plenty of clearance for air flow. 
When I had the power supply replaced the temps were running in excess of 105degrees F. The technician warned me about possibly adding another fan or a cooling system.
I have the fan but the power connection has me stumped. I have 2 open 3 pin pads on the MB that the fan will hook into,but untill I know they work I won't do it. I have hunted specs on the MB but can't find them. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sidech (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

here's your service manual http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4700/en/index.htm#online_documentation


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

See if with a magnifing glass you can see "fan" by the pins on the mainboard, if so, its good to go.
What supply was installed? Download http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/SpeedFan-Download-4103.html


----------



## Fleetwood (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

I am having the same problem. I bought a fan to put on the side of the case. But I am not sure about were to plug the thing in at. There are two 4-pin connectors on the motherboard, one is a (J9D1) that is a "Telephony Connector", the second is (J9B1) that is a CD Audio Connector. Can i use any of these or is there a nother 4-pin on the motherboard that is for a fan. >>please help if anyone can<<
My specs are:
Pent.4- 3.20
Ram-2.50GB
hard drive- 160GB
Graphics- 9500gt PCI wht/1GB
Its been a great system so far after the upgrades ( RAM and Graphics card) any help would be great. I can not afford a new system and need to keep this thing running as long as possible. Thank you


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

@ pammy_broke_it
The rear fan/chute setup should cool the PC sufficiently if the CPU heatsink and the rear cooling fan/chute area free of dust buildup?
Check your temps & Voltages in the Bios.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

@ Fleetwood
Stsrting your own post would have been a better choice.
You say that you have upgraded your Graphics card. Most likely your are straining the stock Dell PSU and that is causing your temp issues.
Please post the Brand & Wattage printed on the PSU label.


----------



## Fleetwood (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

The PSU is a FSP,
model #:AX450-PN
AC Input:110-12-/220-240V-,8.5/5A,60/50Hz
DC Output:400w-Max 450w
The fan i bought and want to put on the case is http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129234
but like I posted I am not sure if either of the two 4-pin connectors can run it or if the PSU can handle it. The graphics card I have is 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814143150&Tpk=9500 gt 1gb bmg
Thank you for your time in this matter.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

@ Fleetwood
The extra cooling fan is not going to put any excessive load on your PSU. That PSU is cutting it close with a 9500GT GPU though.
Personally, I would get at least a 550W Seasonic or Corsair PSU.


----------



## Fleetwood (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

So I should be able to use one of the two 4-pin connectors at the bottom of the mother board without any problems, atleast until i can get a bigger PSU. Right?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

You can use a Mobo connection but it is preferable to power fans from the PSU.


----------



## Fleetwood (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

roger that.!!
Thank you for your time and helping me in this matter...


----------



## Fleetwood (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Dell Dimension 4700 running HOT, installing a 3rd fan*

update: there was a connection lead from the power supply that I could use. This old dell has never run better or look as good doing it. Dr. Frankenstein would be proud.


----------



## jscarey (Sep 6, 2007)

I have seen this problem twice and used a simple little CPU cooler fan with a Molex power connector (2 1/2 inches across) and zip tied it to the cage of the hard drive. This has dropped the HDD temp by about 20 degrees with no appreciable change in noise.

Only other solution I would try if there were significant equipment upgrades is to cut a hole in the top or removable side panel and mount a large fan with a quick disconnect.


----------



## flamearama (Aug 13, 2011)

I had the same problem with two 4700s, 3.0ghz and a 3.4hhz.
The 3.0 was a download "server" and the 3.4 was an unused backup without a PS.

3.0 started acting up, so I pulled it to transfer to the 3.4.
While loading and testing the 3.4, the PS got very hot. 
It turned out that the PS fan stopped working.
I removed and disassembled the the fan and repaired it, but it still got very hot inside the case.

I removed the slot covers and added a small fan, blowing in, using ty-raps.
When I was testing the various case openings for air flow, with a piece of tissue, I had outflow at the front and side vents.
When I checked the 3.4 CPU fan, it was BLOWING IN.
I checked the 3.0, SAME THING.
I reversed both fans and now everything is running cool.

Good old chinese quality control.


----------

